# Munro on Canoo



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I might switch: *Canoo - The new EV Muscle Van | Sandy & Canoo *

My first car was a 1966 VW MicroBus and I loved it. Then VW went a different direction. Source:





Not for open sale, yet, this is what I've been waiting for. Yes, I would give up AutoPilot and FSD for this vehicle.

Bob Wilson


----------

